
San Francisco, the City That Apps Built, or Destroyed - walterbell
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/04/san-francisco-city-apps-built-or-destroyed/587623/
======
alexnewman
according to this graph, foreign investment makes up 0 % of this bar graph
because they use corporations to buy apartments.

